# UberX $5 Minimum Question... why are fares $2-$3 dollars?



## BlackPearl (Feb 18, 2016)

So I have been looking over my statements and for this last pay period they seemed to have been off by a little over 20 dollars which isn't much but I wanted to correct them.

I began looking at all my statements going back since November when I started... The website states that UberX Has a Minimum fare of $5.00, I am wondering If I am missing something important because looking over the details of my fares I see plenty if not all short trip UberX runs around $2.36 to somewhere in the $3.00 - $4.00 range... 

Am I being screwed over? In this one instance I am looking back on a December month and for one UberX the Fare shows $3.30 with uber's 20% I made $2.64... I am not hurting for a few bucks but this adds up in all the runs I have made especially shorter trips... The Most Recent instance I took a screen shot when you log-in to the Parter app and go online it will tell you your last trip, the type (pool, x, whatever) and the amount you made. My Last trip was a $5.00 fare and online the Fare comes out to be $3.30 again how is that even possible?

If there is a logical reason behind this I am missing please fill me in but this isn't sitting well with me, hope to get some helpful feedback and thank you in advance


----------



## Jack_Jones (Feb 16, 2016)

im in the same boat man, would love some feedback from more experienced peeps


----------



## BlackPearl (Feb 18, 2016)

From what I can make out the Supposed Rider fee of $1.70 is the perfect point from $5.00 to make the Fare $3.30 then uber's commission of 20% which would be $0.66 from the $3.30 totals to my end result of $2.64 but on the HTML portion when you are looking at your statement it mentions very clearly that this portion the $1.70 per ride and it shows on each ride the charge and deduction so it should be a wash... Just posting what everyone should be able to see on their own HTML statement. 

*Rider Fee (payment)
Does not affect driver payout. Includes:
Safe Rides Fee
$xxx

*Rider Fee (deduction)
Does not affect driver payout. Includes:
Safe Rides Fee
$(xxx)


----------



## Steelrose (Mar 19, 2016)

Mine is not showing a minimum of 5 charged to the rider either. The 1 Mile trips are killing me


----------



## jgoldberg1991 (Mar 19, 2016)

I've been having the same issue in Chicago about the fare minimums being too low. Our minimum is only $4.20, but I have been catching uber under charge all the time. And what is worse is that they put false numbers on the trip summary, so you really dont even notice unless looking at a computer. 
I emailed uber support about the under paid rides, if you send them the trip id #, they will look into it and probably increase the fare. Every time that I catch uber doing this, they end up raising the fare by almost 100%.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

The listed 'minimum' fares include the SRF/booking fee. So your $5 'minimum' is really a $3.30 minimum plus $1.70 fee.

All your fares include that fee, it just depends on where you look at the fare whether the number includes the fee or is just the raw fare. On the customers end they always see the billed total, in my trip summary in the Android app it always breaks it down by fare plus fee.


----------

